# A fishing nightmare if it gets here.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Be very careful where you take your kids swimming
http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/outposts/post/a-first-fish-documented-feeding-on-flying-birds/


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

readytogo said:


> Be very careful where you take your kids swimming
> http://www.grindtv.com/outdoor/outposts/post/a-first-fish-documented-feeding-on-flying-birds/


I don't have plans to go to South Africa anytime soon.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well instead of using feathers for a lure now you can just use the whole darn bird!!


----------

